# Cured and smoked bellies in fridge, limit on left hanging



## dave17a (Mar 19, 2017)

Two weeks now. Do alot. Won't say what happens to  all that good smokieness. Good after week. Wondering if i could slice as needed. Dedicated fridge. Everything I read, long as air movement all good. Thinking the longer hanging. the sooo much better. Thanks all


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2017)

Interesting!

I always thought 4 days was plenty.

I would think after a week it would start to get a crust on it, not saying that's bad, but would like to know how this turns out.

Al


----------



## wade (Mar 20, 2017)

How were they cured - immersion cure or dry cure? The FDA guidelines have safety margins built in to them however the difference between the two curing methods is quite significant...

For immersion cured bacon the recommended maximum (non frozen) storage time is 7 days at 40 F or below

For dry cure bacon the maximum (non frozen) storage time is 4-6 weeks at 40 F or below.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 20, 2017)

Page seven of the following should help you, and back up Wades post.

https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/c...077cc76/Bacon_and_Food_Safety.pdf?MOD=AJPERES

T


----------



## dave17a (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Page seven of the following should help you, and back up Wades post.
> 
> https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/c...ca077cc76/Bacon_and_Food_Safety.pdf?MOD=AJPER


No argument here, did read that but not to tables. No argument, but why can uncured beef age under a plate of salt for 30 days? Just thought aging bacon after cure and smoke would be tastier. You guys are on top! I'm Still learning.

                                                                                     Thanks,

                                                                                              Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 23, 2017)

dave17a said:


> No argument here, did read that but not to tables. No argument, but why can uncured beef age under a plate of salt for 30 days? Just thought aging bacon after cure and smoke would be tastier. You guys are on top! I'm Still learning.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


Good point, 

 First beef does not need to be aged with salt. Some do age beef with the salt being used as a desiccant in order to speed the drying process.

When aging beef, it is aged at refrigerated temperatures. When bacon is dry cured, it can go for some time without refrigeration unlike dry aged beef. This was the original purpose of curing products to begin with.

You can go ahead and age your bacon, but you may not want it to get too dry.

T


----------



## wade (Mar 24, 2017)

Again, with the pork it depends on the cure process as to how long the maximum recommended storage time is and moisture content has a lot to do with this. When you dry cure bacon (and to some extent) dry age beef, you are continually reducing the available water in the meat which helps to inhibit bacterial growth. When you immersion cure bacon the meat actually takes up an additional 10-12% water during the immersion process before you even start to hang it.

My original question was how was it cured? If it was dry cured then hanging it refrigerated for 30 days (like the beef) would not be a problem.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 26, 2017)

Wade said:


> Again, with the pork it depends on the cure process as to how long the maximum recommended storage time is and moisture content has a lot to do with this. When you dry cure bacon (and to some extent) dry age beef, you are continually reducing the available water in the meat which helps to inhibit bacterial growth. When you immersion cure bacon the meat actually takes up an additional 10-12% water during the immersion process before you even start to hang it.
> 
> My original question was how was it cured? If it was dry cured then hanging it refrigerated for 30 days (like the beef) would not be a problem.


I'm sorry. Dry cured. 3rd week. Sliced up and taste great Gonna send some pics


----------



## dave17a (Mar 26, 2017)

20170326_113436.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 26, 2017


















20170326_111836.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 26, 2017






Color after 3 weeks on top pic It is darker. Then sliced. Belly was thicker on one end. Fat side just looked like uncooked pork I would say, not near the red color. Poked fat side with knife here and there before cure.Test fry everything, before and after smoke. Stared at that gray for longest time. Tasted great and still here. Not dry at all.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 26, 2017)

Work with a Russian dude and shows me pics here in U.S. doing bacon and many other dried meats hanging in garage from his friends. Bacon is not cured like here and they say is all about air flow.


----------

